# Will Launch control kill my car?



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

i have a UK MY59 plate and apparently these cars didnt come with Launch control enabled. I have had a stage 1 Litchfield mod and a 2012 gearbox update. I have yet to Launch my car but its now just out of warranty. Will it damage the car? I dont plan on doing repeated runs or anything but ive watched all the vids like everyone else and i wanna see what its like when it really goes. Im fearful of breaking something then getting a bill rather than a smile lol. OMG this car makes me paranoid.


----------



## RyanGU3Supplies (Nov 8, 2012)

You do seem very paranoid. No one can tell you what will happen, each car is different regardless of what car. Just enjoy it mate and look after it.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Apparently Hitler broke his and it wasnt pretty Adolf Hitler's R35 GT-R Original - YouTube


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

RyanGU3Supplies said:


> You do seem very paranoid. No one can tell you what will happen, each car is different regardless of what car. Just enjoy it mate and look after it.


You know what? If i had £75k i would by 2 used ones and look after one and trash the other. But unfortunately there are others on here more fortunate lol. I love my car but i watch youtube and hear and see im barely touching the surface. I guess its like having a hot girl and only having oral sex. But you cant get her pregnant with Oral and thats when it would get expensive. Just a Metaphor. Please don't take my views as fact, if you have any children after only having Oral sex, im sure they are really yours


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Launch control came from the factory on the 2011 car. Mechanically the gearbox is no different.

The car doesn't let you do more than 4 on the trot without forcing you to cool the transmission.

The demo cars were incredibly abused in this respect and yet they all delivered.

As I've said before, the gearbox is good for a full bore launch on stock tyres on a normal road surface and the standard car has the power to break traction when launching.

The damage can come if you run higher grip tyres or a much grippier surface with increased power. That puts loading on the drivetrain that wasn't sanctioned by Nissan when releasing the car.

If you have tyres of comparable grip levels to standard and are just driving on the road, the answer is no, it will be fine.

If you are really worried, get litchfields to do your circlips - but would be real paranoia.

I have no fears launching mine and recently have done so quite a bit (testing vbox). I just have the circlips done but my car has 770bhp and 710lbft of torque.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Launch control came from the factory on the 2011 car. Mechanically the gearbox is no different.
> 
> The car doesn't let you do more than 4 on the trot without forcing you to cool the transmission.
> 
> ...


Whilst i was at Litchfields i overheard someone calling with a Circlip issue. Im sure its more common than people think.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The revised LC is ok for repeat use. I have circlips and upgraded 1st gear set because while my transmission was being repaired it made sense to upgrade while it was stripped, but there's folk over in the States using LC with modified turbos and stock transmission pretty successfully.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

So is it Launch control or get out of snow mode? There is no mention in the manual and even running with TCS off is frowned upon claiming it will damage the transmission if used during normal driving. Are these really questions i should have to ask about my super car?

Is it R R R or R R Off?
Do i have to be in Manual mode or does it work in Auto. I tried it once before i did the gearbox update and after a few seconds a warning popped up on the dash saying clutch overheat let cool down, so i never even got to try lol. Jees. I had a pulsar GTIR for years without problems and they were known for issues.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

To use Launch Control just set the car to R-R-OFF or R-C-OFF, stomp on the brake then the loud pedal....wait for revs to rise and stabilise then release the brake pedal....simples!

Snow mode is in auto mode only and is not LC


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If you have the 2011 onwards gearbox software then you have launch control. If you don't then you have a rev limit for aid with launching but nothing more. The launch control of the later cars limits the slip of the wheels.

The circlips are a common mod but not a common failure, eg in this thread alone, alloy and I have both had them done despite neither having had them fail.

A lot of people choose to change them for peace of mind, nothing more.

Am sure your pulsar wasn't problematic, but then I'm also sure it didn't do 0-62 in under 3 seconds out of the box.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> If you have the 2011 onwards gearbox software then you have launch control. If you don't then you have a rev limit for aid with launching but nothing more. The launch control of the later cars limits the slip of the wheels.
> 
> The circlips are a common mod but not a common failure, eg in this thread alone, alloy and I have both had them done despite neither having had them fail.
> 
> ...


wasnt far off lol, 360BHP and immaculate condition. A fast car for low cost. 20yrs old and no issues.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

you're right, it wasn't far off, it was light years off.

The difference between sub 3 and sub 4 is monstrous. The GTi-R was sub 5.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> you're right, it wasn't far off, it was light years off.
> 
> The difference between sub 3 and sub 4 is monstrous. The GTi-R was sub 5.


360BHP Gtir 's consistently do 12 sec qtr miles. some in the 11s. Not light years. In a straight line my car was faster then the GTR. The weight makes a huge difference.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glvVswgl_AU


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> 360BHP Gtir 's consistently do 12 sec qtr miles. some in the 11s. Not light years. In a straight line my car was faster then the GTR. The weight makes a huge difference.


I'm wondering if you should have kept it.

No offence, but your other posts seem paranoid about breaking things and the cost.
The GT-R is not a cheap car to keep. If you can't give it some stick sometimes and have fun without worrying if you can afford to fix it you are not really getting the most out of the vehicle, which is a shame when it's tying up so much money.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> I'm wondering if you should have kept it.
> 
> No offence, but your other posts seem paranoid about breaking things and the cost.
> The GT-R is not a cheap car to keep. If you can't give it some stick sometimes and have fun without worrying if you can afford to fix it you are not really getting the most out of the vehicle, which is a shame when it's tying up so much money.


I was thinking the same thing!

stock my11s touch on the 10s, 10s to 12s is light years of difference.

If your car was faster in a straight line then something is up. The weight might make a huge difference, but the dct gearbox takes away the time that the weight penalty adds in.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I'm wondering if you should have kept it.
> 
> No offence, but your other posts seem paranoid about breaking things and the cost.
> The GT-R is not a cheap car to keep. If you can't give it some stick sometimes and have fun without worrying if you can afford to fix it you are not really getting the most out of the vehicle, which is a shame when it's tying up so much money.


Ive had those same thoughts from time to time. Not that i should have kept the pulsar, but that its a lot of money to tie up in a car that tells tales on my if something goes wrong because it records everything (who's stupid idea was that?). Im getting frustrated with having buttons i daren't push just in case i break the thing and it tells on me (maybe im deluded thinking Nissan might fix a known fault out of warranty). Its really draining away my enthusiasm for the car. Whats the point of Launch Control or snow mode or anything else that you cant switch on without getting your hand or wallet slapped? I took it for a blast the other day and i got messages on the dash saying transmission overheat and stop. I wouldn't mind but i was only 100yds from where i set off from, that didn't take long. For 14K i could buy a 350Z and drive it like i stole it knowing it would be more durable and if things broke it would be cheaper to fix. I wonder how fast the GTR is sometimes in the real world when it spends most of its life parked on the driveway because i take the other car. Some owners doing 9k miles in 3 years is just wasteful imho. Is this because they are fearful of breaking something also? No point in spending 70K on a car your afraid to drive. even half that seems too much. For the price of a used GTR i could have an almost new TTRS or RS5. Not as fast but at least its durable. Or am i wrong? are they just as bad? who knows. Maybe its forums making me paranoid lol. maybe i should go for a drive  God I'm getting myself down on this machine. it shouldn't be like this.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I'm wondering if you should have kept it.
> No offence, but your other posts seem paranoid about breaking things and the cost.
> The GT-R is not a cheap car to keep. If you can't give it some stick sometimes and have fun without worrying if you can afford to fix it you are not really getting the most out of the vehicle, which is a shame when it's tying up so much money.


I'd agree.

For example from another thread, if you can't pay for a warranty in one lump sum without resorting to a credit card, then you should think really hard about it.

From what you post I really don't think the GT-R, or to be honest any £60,000+ new car, is for you. £60k+ cars come with proportionally larger bills. Compared to your previous car even a set of tyres is going to give you large financial problems it seems.

J


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joust said:


> I'd agree. If you can't pay for a warranty in one lump sum without resorting to a credit card, I really don't think the GT-R, or to be honest any £60,000+ new car, is for you.
> 
> £60k+ cars come with proportionally larger bills. Compared to your previous car even a set of tyres is going to give you large financial problems it seems.


Not quite, just have other things in my life i like to spend my money on also


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

The point im making isnt the cost of the car. Its the claims of what it can do, when in reality it cant because its not allowed to. Therefore its sold in a misleading way. If you attempt to do what Nissan claims, they wash their hands of you as a hooligan.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Whats the realistic cost of ownership?

Month 1 = G2 Service £1000
Month 2 = Discs and Pads (Front) £1200
Month 3 = Tyres MPSS x 4 £1250 fitted
Month 4 = Road Tax £475
Month 5 = Discs and Pads (Rear) £1200
Month 6 = Oil Service = £200ish + whatever else needs doing.

Thats before fuel, insurance and any finance payment. Just seems a lot for a car thats not allowed to be driven as it was sold and has so far done 1250 miles in my ownership. You must all be millionaires right?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Whats the realistic cost of ownership?
> 
> Month 1 = G2 Service £1000
> Month 2 = Discs and Pads (Front) £1200
> ...


You forgot depreciation.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> The point im making isnt the cost of the car. Its the claims of what it can do, when in reality it cant because its not allowed to. Therefore its sold in a misleading way. If you attempt to do what Nissan claims, they wash their hands of you as a hooligan.


What claims are being made that you can't do? 
Where do you feel misled? 
And when have Nissan washed their hands of a customer unreasonably?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

misters3 said:


> What claims are being made that you can't do?
> Where do you feel misled?
> And when have Nissan washed their hands of a customer unreasonably?


0=60 in 3.5? How? with Snow mode?
as for Nissan, ive read story after story of people being told nissan arent interested in helping, i had my wrist slapped the other day at Middlehurst for driving the car too hard in the wet and triggering a transmission overheat, And i haven't even launched it yet. Im worried now my warranty has expired my car just a time bomb. So far since getting it its spent my spare money and ive not even fallen in love with it. I did at first but i cant find my mojo with the car.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

You're moaning about warranty restrictions on a car with an expired warranty!!! Moot point!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

alloy said:


> You're moaning about warranty restrictions on a car with an expired warranty!!! Moot point!


I think im just moaning for the sake of moaning. Probs got out of the bed the wrong side today lol. Had a row with the missus, can you tell? Maybe i would get satisfaction from the car if i used it to run her down lol.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> I think im just moaning for the sake of moaning. Probs got out of the bed the wrong side today lol. Had a row with the missus, can you tell? Maybe i would get satisfaction from the car if i used it to run her down lol.


Do it backwards.

Otherwise you'll be on here moaning it costs £3.5k to put the bonnet back down after it pops up. :chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just use it, if it breaks you can flog your stereo to pay for it 

Mine is a 2009 with stock gearbox and I've used the launch control a fair few times without issue, 305 wide tyres and 630bhp, I am going to get the gearbox circlips and first gear done shortly so I have peace of mind before I hit the drag strip.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The GTR ownership experience isn't for everyone, sounds like you're in that camp. If you actively worry about the car then how can you enjoy it? i think the worry is what's distracting from your ability to gel with the car.

Things break in extreme conditions as well as by misfortune under normal use, but actually the GTR is very robust bit of kit (and I say that being on my 3rd gearbox)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Do it backwards.
> 
> Otherwise you'll be on here moaning it costs £3.5k to put the bonnet back down after it pops up. :chuckle:


:clap::clap:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Do it backwards.
> 
> Otherwise you'll be on here moaning it costs £3.5k to put the bonnet back down after it pops up. :chuckle:


WTF £3.5K for bonnet popping up? why?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

alloy said:


> The GTR ownership experience isn't for everyone, sounds like you're in that camp. If you actively worry about the car then how can you enjoy it? i think the worry is what's distracting from your ability to gel with the car.
> 
> Things break in extreme conditions as well as by misfortune under normal use, but actually the GTR is very robust bit of kit (and I say that being on my 3rd gearbox)


3rd gearbox? why? What did that cost?


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> WTF £3.5K for bonnet popping up? why?


Oh no what have you started now !!!!!

Don't worry, just reverse over her as previously suggested...Job done.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> WTF £3.5K for bonnet popping up? why?


Because when you hit anything with the front bumper the bonnet shoots up to stop the pedestrian's head impacting the engine through the bonnet as they are close together. It's a big engine iunder a sloped bonnet.

3 sensors in the bumper, 2 lifting rams and an ECU to control them (which self destructs on use) come to around £3.5k.

Isn't modern technology great?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

p.bro64 said:


> Oh no what have you started now !!!!!
> 
> Don't worry, just reverse over her as previously suggested...Job done.


But what if she wont stand behind? She isnt stupid you know. If i said it was an accident and i didnt mean to do it, wouldnt my insurance pay for the bonnet? They could paint to Stonechips out too.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think this thread needs to be locked before Perrin drives his GTR over a cliff, ( with his Mrs. in the boot) )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> 0=60 in 3.5? How? with Snow mode?
> as for Nissan, ive read story after story of people being told nissan arent interested in helping, i had my wrist slapped the other day at Middlehurst for driving the car too hard in the wet and triggering a transmission overheat, And i haven't even launched it yet. Im worried now my warranty has expired my car just a time bomb. So far since getting it its spent my spare money and ive not even fallen in love with it. I did at first but i cant find my mojo with the car.


Of all the cars on the market with 0-60 times quoted, the GTR because of the gearbox is one of those where anyone can achieve similar results. 
Take a manual AMG and see how close you can get to the manufacturers quoted time. BTW not Merc bashing. Substitute any high power manual car. 

What exactly were you doing to trigger transmission overheat? 

Again what stories are you referring to where Nissan have turned down warranty claims? But more pertinent would be the fact your car doesn't have a warranty, so why are you letting that bother you? 

I'm not trying to convince you about your car. If you don't like it. Sell it. It's a lot of money to tie up in something you don't like. If a 350z ticks all the boxes, I would pocket the difference and be very happy


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

perrin21 said:


> 3rd gearbox? why? What did that cost?


First issue was solenoid, gearbox replaced under warranty.....outside of warranty this is economical to repair 

Second was syncro issue, warranty denied, transmission repaired and upgraded by SVM for economical amounts of money.....

Broken transmissions do not break the bank!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Because when you hit anything with the front bumper the bonnet shoots up to stop the pedestrian's head impacting the engine through the bonnet as they are close together. It's a big engine iunder a sloped bonnet.
> 
> 3 sensors in the bumper, 2 lifting rams and an ECU to control them (which self destructs on use) come to around £3.5k.
> 
> Isn't modern technology great?


OK so assuming i don't care about the pedestrian who has damaged my car with his head. Can i deactivate this?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

p.bro64 said:


> I think this thread needs to be locked before Perrin drives his GTR over a cliff, ( with his Mrs. in the boot) )


I made a song about my ex once. It was a bridge not a cliff. How did you know? (joke) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snHfdV3gw9Q


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

perrin21 said:


> OK so assuming i don't care about the pedestrian who has damaged my car with his head. Can i deactivate this?


Yes JM Imports sell the required hardware


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

alloy said:


> First issue was solenoid, gearbox replaced under warranty.....outside of warranty this is economical to repair
> 
> Second was syncro issue, warranty denied, transmission repaired and upgraded by SVM for economical amounts of money.....
> 
> Broken transmissions do not break the bank!


economical = ???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> OK so assuming i don't care about the pedestrian who has damaged my car with his head. Can i deactivate this?


Yes, with some plugs jm-imports supply.

But if you have an accident and someone is hurt and your bonnet does not pop up you are in a very large pile of brown stuff.

I wouldn't consider it.

I am getting the plugs, but only for track days as £3.5k is too much if I catch a cone by mistake.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Yes, with some plugs jm-imports supply.
> 
> But if you have an accident and someone is hurt and your bonnet does not pop up you are in a very large pile of brown stuff.
> 
> ...


My point exactly, its not always a pedestrian that you hit. Could be a dog, deer, goat, wife etc. All of which wouldnt be worth £3500 to fix a bonnet. I need the clips, i must have the clips, and she better watch out!!


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> The point im making isnt the cost of the car. Its the claims of what it can do, when in reality it cant because its not allowed to. Therefore its sold in a misleading way. If you attempt to do what Nissan claims, they wash their hands of you as a hooligan.


Two points I suppose.

Is Nissan any different to Ferrari then? the 360 and 430 specifically excluded launch control from warranty claims, as have many other manufacturers. It's only the F458 that seemingly they don't have a problem, and even then there is an "abuse" clause.

For my MY11 I was told to "use it as much as you like, it'll tell you if it needs to cool down".

Puts Nissan ahead of Ferrari therefore for me.

Secondly, how many people have had something let go before a MY11 when using launch control? As I'm told there is no difference to the physical gearbox it seems sensible that Nissan would wait until the software is at a suitable level before saying that you can "use it as much as you like".

J


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17,

check with Litchfields as I remember hearing once that you could deactivate it using the ecutek cable.

Perrin,

0-60 in 3.5 seconds can be done all day long by any gtr without engaging anything, just stamp on the loud pedal from rest.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joust said:


> Two points I suppose.
> 
> Is Nissan any different to Ferrari then? the 360 and 430 specifically excluded launch control from warranty claims, as have many other manufacturers. It's only the F458 that seemingly they don't have a problem, and even then there is an "abuse" clause.
> 
> ...


Ive been told there is some differences in the gearbox between my10 and my11 . I have the 2012 software in my box and it made a massive improvement. Its still in the back of my mind that the difference was for a reason. Ive also noticed that the software allows the gearbox to select 1st even if the revs are too high, albeit by accident. oops. Damn pressing twice to go from auto to manual caused that, coupled with me being over enthusiastic.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> CT17,
> 
> check with Litchfields as I remember hearing once that you could deactivate it using the ecutek cable.
> 
> ...


tried that, got told off by Middlehursts for being naughty. It triggered transmission overheat because the road was wet.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like you need to do a little more research into the car and not get so paranoid.

The car for most people is solid as a rock. Sounds a bit off that the tranmission would overheat in the wet too. The minute the wheels are spinning there's no torque transfer across the gears and so no work done by the gearbox, that's when it will generate the least amount of heat.

I would guess that it just didn't like the difference between wheel speed and road speed and sent you a warning.

It clear you feel very disheartened and that's understandable. I felt like that after my third gtr.

My advice would be to sell it.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> My advice would be to sell it.


...


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

dominic1 said:


> ...


 :_(


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> Ive been told there is some differences in the gearbox between my10 and my11 . I have the 2012 software in my box and it made a massive improvement. Its still in the back of my mind that the difference was for a reason. Ive also noticed that the software allows the gearbox to select 1st even if the revs are too high, albeit by accident. oops. Damn pressing twice to go from auto to manual caused that, coupled with me being over enthusiastic.


Really, just sell it. It'll be easier for you.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joust said:


> Really, just sell it. It'll be easier for you.


I didnt start the post to be told to sell my car. Yes i have my worries and frustrations but i just want to feel happy with my purchase again. I was so excited when i got it. Being told off by a dealer after they pulled the data though seems harsh. I have the ECUTEK software on the car. Should it allow 1st to be selected even if the car is going too fast? it seems wrong to me.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> I didnt start the post to be told to sell my car. Yes i have my worries and frustrations but i just want to feel happy with my purchase again. I was so excited when i got it. Being told off by a dealer after they pulled the data though seems harsh. I have the ECUTEK software on the car. Should it allow 1st to be selected even if the car is going too fast? it seems wrong to me.


When you had a manual car...did you ever select first when doing so wouldn't have been safe for the engine? 

And with the amount of torque in the GTR why would you ever select 1st from 2nd at anywhere near redline? I don't think i've ever shifted down to first manually since i had the software upgraded. And before that the only time would have been at less than 5 mph.

If you're looking for ways to break the car, carry on. Just don't expect much sympathy when you succeed


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

misters3 said:


> When you had a manual car...did you ever select first when doing so wouldn't have been safe for the engine?
> 
> And with the amount of torque in the GTR why would you ever select 1st from 2nd at anywhere near redline? I don't think i've ever shifted down to first manually since i had the software upgraded. And before that the only time would have been at less than 5 mph.
> 
> If you're looking for ways to break the car, carry on. Just don't expect much sympathy when you succeed


You're missing my point it wasnt on purpose. In the manual car you would have to make a concoius decission to change into 1st. With paddles its just a double press by accident. Has noone else pressed twice thinking the first didnt register or anything? besides, my driving instructors car in 1998, didnt have a dual clutch gearbox with paddle shift, were not all born experts.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> You're missing my point it wasnt on purpose. In the manual car you would have to make a concoius decission to change into 1st. With paddles its just a double press by accident. Has noone else pressed twice thinking the first didnt register or anything? besides, my driving instructors car in 1998, didnt have a dual clutch gearbox with paddle shift, were not all born experts.


Its not a spaceship, its a car. The car wont let you change gear, if its not safe to.

Indeed, we are not all born experts, but it would seem some of us are born retarded


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Its not a spaceship, its a car. The car wont let you change gear, if its not safe to.
> 
> Indeed, we are not all born experts, but it would seem some of us are born retarded


Thanks for that. My point is it did allow the gear change to 1st when it shouldnt. Retarded or not.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> Thanks for that. My point is it did allow the gear change to 1st when it shouldnt. Retarded or not.


Why shouldn't it have changed. If it was within safe parameters and you requested it, of course it will change gear. Did you expect a conversation???

Its not f*cking KITT.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Why shouldn't it have changed. If it was within safe parameters and you requested it, of course it will change gear. Did you expect a conversation???
> 
> Its not f*cking KITT.


OK chill.

I didnt think it was within safe parameters from the way the car was. I was more concerned if it was a software bug with the flashed 2012 software. Yes i pushed the button twice instead of once by accident. but the car just revved its nuts off. Not what i was expecting. I accept its my fault, just didnt expect it to be possible for the reason you gave.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude. Seriously. Sell the car.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Dude. Seriously. Sell the car.


Whats youre problem? i asked a simple question. Is noone allowed to have a problem with your precious car?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Youve got 3 threads in the top 6 all whining in some fashion about the car.

Its a car for christ sake.....Get a grip man


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> OK chill.
> I didnt think it was within safe parameters from the way the car was. I was more concerned if it was a software bug with the flashed 2012 software. Yes i pushed the button twice instead of once by accident. but the car just revved its nuts off. Not what i was expecting. I accept its my fault, just didnt expect it to be possible for the reason you gave.


You engine didn't go bang. Ergo it was safe, even if you don't think it was.

Sell it. Quickly. Please, for all the sake of us on here.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Youve got 3 threads in the top 6 all whining in some fashion about the car.
> Its a car for christ sake.....Get a grip man


Perhaps it's his only friend, as it seems his wife isn't exactly a fan of him given the other thread, and if he talks like he writes I can't see anyone else wanting to spend time with him....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> You're missing my point it wasnt on purpose. In the manual car you would have to make a concoius decission to change into 1st. With paddles its just a double press by accident. Has noone else pressed twice thinking the first didnt register or anything? besides, my driving instructors car in 1998, didnt have a dual clutch gearbox with paddle shift, were not all born experts.


It won't change into to first at a speed that would be above the redline.

What speed were you doing when it changed into first and what were the revs? Below the redline? Were you braking and slowing down. Or just having fun and changing gears to make noise/spin the wheels. etc. Is this how you got the warning lights? BTW the warning lights are there to protect the car from you doing anything you shouldn't and causing damage. Not an indication of damage. Big difference 

We all make mistakes in life. But to criticise the car because you pulled the paddle by accident doesn't make sense. I'm not criticising you for pulling the paddle twice by accident. As i said, we aren't perfect. My point is that the car won't change up or down when it's not safe or able to. eg you can't get 6th at 20mph and you can't get 1st at 80mph. But to criticise the car because it did what you asked it (when safe) make no sense.

To me it sounds like you're be happier with a 350z manual. And the GTR really isn't the car for you. It's not the car for the vast majority of people. Everybody is different and like different things. 

If i were pushing myself financially to afford the car (which it sounds like you are, as you're saying the cost of the warrant in one hit is too much) it really would have to tick all the boxes. And clearly it doesn't for you. Again, no criticism. Just an observation. It's a car which most of us (not surprisingly since its a forum) really like. But it's only a car at the end of the day. 

I could probably spend £500 on an MX5 and have more fun with it than a GTR. in certain circumstances so it's not always about spending $$$ It just depends what things matter to you. Nobody will try to convince you that it's the car for you.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Joust said:


> Perhaps it's his only friend, as it seems his wife isn't exactly a fan of him given the other thread, and if he talks like he writes I can't see anyone else wanting to spend time with him....


I know you didn't ask and probably don't care...but that's a wee bit out of order imho.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think he might actually be crying now................... In the car.................... Without his shoes and socks on


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> I think he might actually be crying now................... In the car.................... Without his shoes and socks on


Come on guys...Pistonheads is that way >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

misters3 said:


> Come on guys...Pistonheads is that way >>>>>>>>>>


I'm just waiting for him to pop up over there


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Joust said:


> I'm just waiting for him to pop up over there


He wont be on there for a bit, I think he's on the phone to the Samaritans


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

*It won't change into to first at a speed that would be above the redline.

What speed were you doing when it changed into first and what were the revs? Below the redline? Were you braking and slowing down. Or just having fun and changing gears to make noise/spin the wheels. etc. 
*
_I was overtaking someone in front of me and flicked the button once too many times by accident, the car selected first and revv'd (i knew it wasnt right so backed off and moved up a gear). I dont abuse cars, ive treated this car with kid gloves, hence spending so much money on it since buying it. It doesnt let me select higher gears incorrectly but only this once seemed to let me mess it up. I was worried for other owners that may do the same but its looking like its just me. Wondered if the software needed tweaking._
*
Is this how you got the warning lights? BTW the warning lights are there to protect the car from you doing anything you shouldn't and causing damage. Not an indication of damage. Big difference 
*
_I got warning lights when i was showing off the car to my sister who has a subaru. I accelerated in manual mode and the car had a little wheelspin, it gripped and went then after about 1 min tripped a warning on the dash along with a 4wd light. After a few min of being idle it all went back to normal again. This happened about 4 times through the night and after the first time i was even more gentle. It seemed to be happy in AT mode._

*We all make mistakes in life. But to criticise the car because you pulled the paddle by accident doesn't make sense.*

_Im not criticising the car, i said it was my fault. I wanted to see if it was a software bug._

* I'm not criticising you for pulling the paddle twice by accident. As i said, we aren't perfect. My point is that the car won't change up or down when it's not safe or able to. eg you can't get 6th at 20mph and you can't get 1st at 80mph. But to criticise the car because it did what you asked it (when safe) make no sense.*

_It didnt seem happy when it changed into first. Hence my post._
*
To me it sounds like you're be happier with a 350z manual. And the GTR really isn't the car for you. It's not the car for the vast majority of people. Everybody is different and like different things. *

_I have had 2 350Z, the first was an import and i didnt like it because it was hard on the road and the leather was cheap inside. The second was an 06 facelift UK model and was a lovely car. I would happily have another but it simply wasn't very fast on the road due to being non turbo and very heavy._

*If i were pushing myself financially to afford the car (which it sounds like you are, as you're saying the cost of the warrant in one hit is too much) *

_I can afford to pay for a warranty in one hit, i just prefer not to because you get nothing tactile for your money. I have just ordered 2 new ipads (me and Mrs) and a mini iPad (for the GTR), i just have other hobbies too and other interests. As well as she keeps moaning im not spending my money on her. _

*it really would have to tick all the boxes. And clearly it doesn't for you. Again, no criticism. Just an observation. It's a car which most of us (not surprisingly since its a forum) really like. But it's only a car at the end of the day. *

_Its my dream car and my criticism reflects my miserable mood after a row with her. I apologise for upsetting anyone. Im just airing my few frustrations. One of which was being told off by a dealer and being made to feel like I'm not allowed to drive my own car without criticism._
*
I could probably spend £500 on an MX5 and have more fun with it than a GTR. in certain circumstances so it's not always about spending $$$ It just depends what things matter to you. Nobody will try to convince you that it's the car for you. *

_They/you dont need to convince me, i know its the car for me, i just need to make sure im getting the most from it. Sorry if i have upset anyone. It wasnt my intention. Maybe i should go back to sending nasty texts to the mrs lol. _


----------



## RyanGU3Supplies (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow this thread started of civil... as many have said, chill, enjoy and stop losing hair.


----------



## RyanGU3Supplies (Nov 8, 2012)

FFS... I ain't reading that sheet!


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> _I was overtaking someone in front of me and flicked the button once to many times by accident, the car selected first and revv'd (i knew it wasnt right so backed off and moved up a gear). I dont abuse cars, ive treated this car with kid gloves, hence spending so much money on it since buying it. It doesnt let me select higher gears incorrectly but only this once seemed to let me mess it up. I was worried for other owners that may do the same but its looking like its just me. Wondered if the software needed tweaking._


Oh My God.

So you are complaining that it dropped a gear and it felt wrong, not that it dropped a gear into being above the redline? Do you know it is designed to do exactly that, and you just told it to do what it's designed to so it did it?????

Given your other answers, this car really isn't you. Sell it. Go buy a manual. Be happy. If you carry on like this you'll next complain that it tells you that you are low on fuel despite you knowing you have miles and miles of fuel left....

Justin


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joust said:


> Oh My God.
> 
> So you are complaining that it dropped a gear and it felt wrong, not that it dropped a gear into being above the redline? Do you know it is designed to do exactly that, and you just told it to do what it's designed to so it did it?????
> 
> ...


Are you just playing or something. Wrong meaning it shouldnt have gone into 1st. felt wrong because it was the wrong gear, it redlined and was unhappy.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If we have a vote, I'm going for the option where he gets rid of the wife first. 


High maintenence wives = bad idea IMO.
Get a cheaper model and buy a better car = WIN. :chuckle:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

misters3 said:


> I know you didn't ask and probably don't care...but that's a wee bit out of order imho.


Thanks for that. Didnt mean to cause offence.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> If we have a vote, I'm going for the option where he gets rid of the wife first.


lol +1


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

alloy said:


> The GTR ownership experience isn't for everyone, sounds like you're in that camp. If you actively worry about the car then how can you enjoy it? i think the worry is what's distracting from your ability to gel with the car.
> 
> Things break in extreme conditions as well as by misfortune under normal use, but actually the GTR is very robust bit of kit (and I say that being on my 3rd gearbox)


How did u manager to distroy 3 boxes?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> How did u manager to distroy 3 boxes?


Like this:



alloy said:


> First issue was solenoid, gearbox replaced under warranty.....outside of warranty this is economical to repair
> 
> Second was syncro issue, warranty denied, transmission repaired and upgraded by SVM for economical amounts of money.....
> 
> Broken transmissions do not break the bank!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

yes that how. Still curious about the cost to fix though.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> yes that how. Still curious about the cost to fix though.


About the same as 3 ipads perhaps


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> About the same as 3 ipads perhaps


:thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Perrin you said you were showing off to your sister

Maybe you want a corvette and show off like this






That's what happens when the user isn't protected from themselves  Think yourself lucky the GTR is cleverer than the Corvette (that's not stating anything about the drivers!)


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I've had mine a year at xmas and the total cost to me thus far excluding fuel and road tax is.........................


£0


Not spent a dime on it, not missed a beat either. 

Cheap as chips these old gals.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

misters3 said:


> Perrin you said you were showing off to your sister
> 
> Maybe you want a corvette and show off like this
> 
> ...


Saw that clip a while ago. This proves another of my theories that people guage their happiness on the back of others misery. With friends like that who needs enemies. I bet they thought it was really funny not telling him.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> Saw that clip a while ago. This proves another of my theories that people guage their happiness on the back of others misery. With friends like that who needs enemies. I bet they thought it was really funny not telling him.


You've got a really interesting perspective on life. Internet forum psychology would say glass half full (despite being able to own a GTR and 3 ipads :thumbsup 

Do you not think that video was just a case of the guy(s) filming not really being sure what was going on (along with the driver) without malice?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> Saw that clip a while ago. This proves another of my theories that people guage their happiness on the back of others misery. With friends like that who needs enemies. I bet they thought it was really funny not telling him.


All said and done, I bet you a right laugh in real life. :nervous:

Sell the car, buy a shotgun. Aim through the chin towards the back of the head. Probably best do it in the shower. Less mess to clean up for the wife.

You could put her a bottle of Moet in the fridge before you do it though. Classy


----------



## RyanGU3Supplies (Nov 8, 2012)

Well that was test 1


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

perrin21 said:


> _ Maybe i should go back to sending nasty texts to the mrs lol. _


Hmmm maybe you should try sending her some nice texts.......

Why i say that is that it's more conducive to getting some...after which you'll mostly likely be in a far better mood (can't get worse from here it would seem), be a little more relaxed and enjoy life (and maybe even the GTR) a bit more 

And if you still don't like the car....who cares....you got some 

<substitute "some" for whatever floats your boat>


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> All said and done, I bet you a right laugh in real life. :nervous:
> 
> Sell the car, buy a shotgun. Aim through the chin towards the back of the head. Probably best do it in the shower. Less mess to clean up for the wife.
> 
> You could put her a bottle of Moet in the fridge before you do it though. Classy


Theres forums out there where people might follow up on your wishes bud. Maybe i should send her to you after ive messed up the shower haha. Why sell the car first?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess im different to most. I went to a car cruise and told 3 fit girls to stop leaning on my car. They looked at me surprised as if no one had ever told them to do one before.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> I guess im different to most. I went to a car cruise and told 3 fit girls to stop leaning on my car. They looked at me surprised as if no one had ever told them to do one before.


Have you buried them now, or are they still in the boot?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Have you buried them now, or are they still in the boot?


No they were wounded though.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, been busy at work and away from the forum for a few hours and just come across this thread!!

Perin mate, you really need to chill about the car fella. It would appear that you have let a few scare stories on the net freak you out when there really isn't an issue. A lot of probs with early cars were out of the UK and caused by launch junkies at the strip or Big power. There are some failures on here but they are few and far between and nothing serious. Remembers there is a shed load of us on here that us the cars in a spirited manner and never experience any failures. chill and enjoy or if not sell up.

I don't mean for that last bit to be a dig mate but if you cant relax you wont gel/enjoy the any car. Like what a lot have said before, the GTR is a very robust bit of kit. Treat it well (Like you would any high performance car), keep it serviced and she will look after you 

Added after;

Mate case in point ; )

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171360-sad-day.html


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

God help him if he ever gets a TVR....


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just bought a warranty lol. That ought to do it


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Next step, go drive the pants off the thing, and read the posts on here on how to sort the perceptions things like tyres etc. give to the experience. Back in the room.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> Just bought a warranty lol. That ought to do it


How much??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> I guess im different to most. I went to a car cruise and told 3 fit girls to stop leaning on my car. They looked at me surprised as if no one had ever told them to do one before.


You must have a better caliber of cruise girl up North...


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Joust said:


> God help him if he ever gets a TVR....


hahaha just read this whole thread, ive got a cerb also.....now theres something to keep you on your toes lol

perrin whats happened to you fella?
let me flog you a nice pulsar or maybe we could do a straight deal with the gtr lol

just get in and drive the thing and stop worrying about every little noise, thought you were made of sterner stuff having come from pulsarland.
if you cant afford to fix it if it breaks then its the wrong car for you fella, go back and buy the pulsar back off whoever you flogged it too everyones a winner then


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol the last two pages was full of off topic, b******* and a lot of *******s. 

@Perrin21

Just enjoy the car and when not confident fit some piston seals and circlips at SVM, Litcho or JM and go for it. Gearboxes are unlikely to fail with 650 conversions. And if they fail like mine for being almost standard just repair it. Have never launched mine and still failed gearbox...... After repair launched it two times till now. Seems these viton seals doesn't match with these hps.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

just to throw a spanner in, the GR6 sensors sometimes fail too. I had one fail on me about 2 months ago. Cost me 2K to replace. Don't have warranty where I'm at. But overall, its a great vehicle.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope you get to enjoy the car soon. Just out of interest, what warranty is it? If not the Litchfield one, will they allow you to have the car repaired at a dealer/tuner of your choice and pay all part costs? Pm if you like.

Alex


----------

